# Any Hyatt owners out there??



## cmi (May 25, 2006)

I would like to learn more about Hyatt timeshare and the point system they use.  Which do you think is the best Hyatt timeshare (regardless of cost) to buy into.  I can try trading Marriott into a Hyatt, but I'm not sure which or how often a Hyatt is available via I.I.  I see some resale ones for sale via Redweek, but don't see too many weeks to rent.  Especially when compared to Hilton or Marriott.  Why is that, I wonder?  

Chris


----------



## Bill4728 (May 26, 2006)

There are some Hyatt owners who post on this board but they seem to be sleeping. Here is a link to the TUG advice on Hyatt.  Hyatt advice  

Hope that helps


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 26, 2006)

As a Hyatt owner, may I add this one:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/HyattVacationClub/


You have to join, but it's free. Lots of good advice from owners and non-owners.

I just love my Hyatt as it works for us.

Beags


----------



## cmi (May 26, 2006)

Thank you Beaglemom and Bill for those two links on Hyatt info.  Exactly, what I was looking for.  

Chris


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 26, 2006)

cmi said:
			
		

> Thank you Beaglemom and Bill for those two links on Hyatt info.  Exactly, what I was looking for.
> 
> Chris




Chris,
  You're welcome. Feel free to email me with questions. 
   Beags


----------



## Kal (May 26, 2006)

You can find quite a bit of Hyatt information *here*.


----------



## cmi (May 27, 2006)

Thank you, Kal for the additional site.  

Chris


----------



## natstr (May 27, 2006)

Those are all good tips.  The Yahoo message board is really helpful for Hyatt.

We own Sedona and just recently traded for split weeks in Key West at Sunset Harbor and at Coconut Plantation near Naples.  Loved them both!  Sunset Harbor location was outstanding, and Coconut Plantation was fabulous from a resort/family standpoint with units larger and nicer than most .  If the locations work for you, the quality of hyatt is top notch.

Paul


----------



## tsl (Jun 6, 2006)

I have read all the links and attended a Hyatt presentation.  It looks and sounds impressive; but I have some questions......

1.  How easy to is it to book high demand weeks at other Hyatt timeshare resorts using your points?

2.  Can you book Platinum seasons easily?

3.  If so, can you book at a year out or is it less than 6 months?  (I didn't quite understand the charts/CUP/LCUP stuff).

4.  Can you easily book split weeks and how far out?  (Westin claims you can but not at the "big three").

thanks


----------



## natstr (Jun 6, 2006)

1. How easy to is it to book high demand weeks at other Hyatt timeshare resorts using your points?

So far I have had no difficulty, and have not heard of difficulty (compared to Westin for instance and the big three).  I think the quality of Hyatt across the board at all resorts helps to prevent a focused interest.  Maybe Aspen and Beaver Creek are a little bit harder, I'm not sure.  Highlands Inn might be hard because there are only a handful of two bedrooms if that's what you need -- but I have a friend who traded in for this summer and got it, so . . 

2. Can you book Platinum seasons easily?

I think generally yes -- I may be wrong, but I think Platinum is a little easier because only Platinum point owners and diamond owners are competing for the units.  

3. If so, can you book at a year out or is it less than 6 months? (I didn't quite understand the charts/CUP/LCUP stuff).

You generally won't get your reservation confirmed until 6 months out, becuase that's when the unit becomes available.  However, you can convert your points to CUP at one year out if you give up your home unit right away and get on a waiting list.  that puts you in real good position to get the trade you want.

4. Can you easily book split weeks and how far out? (Westin claims you can but not at the "big three").

Points are points as I've always been told -- and you use them any way you want -- so you can book your split weeks at the same time in the same way as above.  We recently split our weeks and sunset harbor and Coconut plantation and it worked like a charm.  Only wish we'd had a week at both instead!

Paul


----------



## calgal (Jun 7, 2006)

A few corrections on Paul's info. You can get on a waiting list for the unit you want 18 months in advance, and they will tell you where you are on the list. Confirmation is, as Paul stated, usually 6 months out.
Anyone can reserve a platinum unit in the system, not just platinum members. But with fewer points to spend, a gold or silver owner would reserve a smaller unit or less than a weeks stay.
I have not had any trouble getting the units I want within the system, the first year making last minute plans, and the second planning 18 months ahead.


----------



## Kal (Jun 7, 2006)

natstr said:
			
		

> 3. If so, can you book at a year out or is it less than 6 months? (I didn't quite understand the charts/CUP/LCUP stuff).
> 
> *You generally won't get your reservation confirmed until 6 months out, becuase that's when the unit becomes available. However, you can convert your points to CUP at one year out if you give up your home unit right away and get on a waiting list. that puts you in real good position to get the trade you want.*
> 
> Paul


 
You don't have to give up your home unit at all.  You can get on a waiting list and establish a priority position.  If your request is filled, the oldest points will be taken from your account automatically.  That will almost always occur 6-months prior to occupancy.  If you have already notified Hyatt that you will use your home unit/week, then you would have to cancel that notice and those points will go back into your account.  Once your account has sufficient points to meet the waiting list request, it will be filled (based on availabilty).  Until you have sufficient points, your name will stay on the waiting list at the same priority position.


----------

